# problem in Makefile



## matrix007 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi everyone.
I have a problem in my makefile when I execute the command make, if someone can help me I would be very grateful.

```
"Makefile", line 35: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 36: Missing dependency operator
"Makefile", line 38: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 39: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 40: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 42: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 48: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 49: Missing dependency operator
"Makefile", line 51: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 52: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 53: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 55: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 60: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 62: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 63: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 64: Missing dependency operator
"Makefile", line 66: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 67: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 88: Missing dependency operator
"Makefile", line 92: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 93: Missing dependency operator
"Makefile", line 95: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 96: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 102: Missing dependency operator
Error expanding embedded variable.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2013)

Showing the Makefile might help.  So might any number of other details, like what version of FreeBSD.

Lacking that, I'm just going to guess that you should be using gmake(1) instead of make(1).


----------



## matrix007 (Feb 26, 2013)

*H*i.

I execute *gmake* and I have one error in the last of the file.

```
Makefile:1443: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2013)

Please give a link to the Makefile, or just tell what project or program it comes from.  There may already be a port.


----------



## matrix007 (Feb 26, 2013)

*H*ello, this is where *I* downloaded my Makefile: http://www.linux-ipv6.org/gitweb/gi...e;hb=39d3520c92cf7a28c07229ca00cc35a1e8026c77 and this the result of execution the make 
	
	



```
[root@score /home/abdo/linux-2.6-mip6]# make
"Makefile", line 38: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 39: Missing dependency operator
"Makefile", line 41: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 42: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 43: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 45: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 57: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 58: Missing dependency operator
"Makefile", line 60: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 61: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 62: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 64: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 69: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 71: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 72: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 73: Missing dependency operator
"Makefile", line 75: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 76: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 97: Missing dependency operator
"Makefile", line 101: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 102: Missing dependency operator
"Makefile", line 104: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 105: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 111: Missing dependency operator
Error expanding embedded variable.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2013)

This is IPv6 stuff for Linux.  Before continuing trying to just get it to build, it would be good to ask on the mailing lists, maybe freebsd-net, about using MIP6 on FreeBSD.


----------

